# Olympus sp-600 uz



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

anyone know how I can get this to actually install. I've searched online and found people with a similar issue. just wondering if anyone else has had that problem and what did you do? it's really frustrating me.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 27, 2010)

I assume you're asking about software which is distributed as a file internal to the camera. Olympus seems to refer to this as [ib]. They have the following to say:

Question :
How do I install [ib] ?Answer:
*When the installer is stored in the camera's built-in memory:*
When the camera is connected to a PC, the device's "auto-run" program (device stage on Windows 7) starts automatically. Click the [ib] icon to start the initial setup/installation program.
If the program does not start automatically, open the folder that represents the removable media drive (using Windows Explorer, My Computer, etc.), then double-click the "SETUP.EXE" icon to start the installer program.​ I have to admit that I've always found Olympus digital cameras hard to use, even with the manuals, so I don't know much about them. 

Do you really need the software? It sounds like the camera just looks like a disk drive, so you should be able to copy the files directly and edit them with whatever editing software you have.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I finally figured it out. It is a complicated camera despite promises of ease of use. I found out how to retrieve my pictures by going into "my computer" and then clicking on the C: and then clicking the readable drive thing.

Every other camera I've ever had just instantly started installing. It took me hours, but I finally got it. I'm a bit disappointed with it. I used to be a very good photographer with the old cams but digital one?? still have my head spinning. The action mode blurs everything.

You can't zoom while filming video unless you turn the audio off. However, for stills and filters and the editing you can do, I'm very happy. Outside scenes are gorgeous, portrait scenes are amazing. But bunny pictures?? always blur. It's frustrating.

Hopefully I will figure it all out,
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 28, 2010)

*tristaw. wrote: *


> The action mode blurs everything. ... Outside scenes are gorgeous, portrait scenes are amazing. But bunny pictures?? always blur. It's frustrating.


I'm not a real fan of "modes" - too old-fashioned, I guess. I prefer to set the parameters (exposure or aperture) as I need, rather than have the camera try to apply some sort of averaging thing based on what it thinks the picture should be. For pictures of bunnies, I would choose the highest shutter speed I could get, given the maximum aperture of the lens and the ISO of the sensor. There's a "High ISO Auto" function on the SP600 (in the shooting function menu) which will cause the camera to choose a higher ISO (more sensitive sensor) setting. 

I'm looking at the manual for the Olympus SP600-UZ, and it kind of confirms my previous impressions. I just don't think like Olympus. 

Typically for point-n-shoots, they offer lots of "shooting modes", but don't explain what they do in any detail. I went through the manual from cover to cover, and there's nothing explaining what the camera actually does in any of the modes. 

The Digital Photography School website has a page explaining modes in general. It's not specific to Olympus, but should help a bit. 

There appears to be a "PET" mode in the SP600, which would seem to be what you'd want (bunnies aren't pets, of course, they're superior beings which keep humans as slaves, but it should be close). To find that, you need to go into "SCN" shooting mode, and select "PET" from the sub-menu and hit "OK". 

To use the PET mode, you put the focus mark on the subject and push the OK button. Then the camera tracks the subject and keeps it in focus. 

There's also a "sport" mode - I'm not sure what the difference between pets and sports are, photographically - maybe sports focuses at a distance to speed up performance? I can't tell. Give it a try and see if it works any better than PET. 

By the way, I'd be sure that you have Digital Zoom and Fine Zoom on Shooting Menu 1 set to "OFF" - stick with optical zoom. Digital Zoom is smoke-and-mirrors and can only hurt your image quality.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike, awesome info!
 I discovered that about the digital zoom. it's terrible.
Back at it, trying to figure it all out and yes pets.. sheesh.. don't they realise what bunnies really are??


----------

